# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Ιστορία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού το 1866

## Nicholas Peppas

From the _National Diary of Vrettos_ (_E0nikon Imerologion tou Vrettou_)  of 1866.
Polem. nautiko 1866.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ Νίκο θα προχωρήσω λίγο την ιστορία του Π.Ν.


*α. Περίοδος 1884-1919
*Τα πρώτα πλοία που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν από Ελληνικής πλευράς για Αποβατικές Επιχειρήσεις, όπως αναφέρεται στη νεώτερη Ιστορία της Ελλάδας ήταν τα *"ΑΧΕΛΩΟΣ"*, "ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ", "ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ", "ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ" και "ΑΘΗΝΑΙ" που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν κυρίως σαν οπλιταγωγά. Τα τέσσερα πρώτα από αυτά ναυπηγήθηκαν στο BLACKWALL μεταξύ 1884 και 1885 και πήραν μέρος στους πολέμους της Κρήτης του 1897 και στους Βαλκανικούς του 1912-13. 
Το "ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ" συμμετείχε στην απόβαση εκστρατευτικού σώματος του Συνταγματάρχου Τ. Βάσου στην περιοχή Κο-λυμπαρίου Χανίων τον Φεβρουάριο του 1897 και τον Απρίλιο του ίδιου χρόνου στη σκάλα Λεπτοκαριάς. Στις 6 Μαίου συνέλαβε το Αυστροουγγρικό ατμόπλοιο «ΜΙΝΕΡΒΑ». Το υπόλοιπο διάστημα μέχρι το 1919 ανήκε στη μοίρα του Ιονίου. Κατόπιν παραδόθηκε στην Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία από την οποία και χρησιμοποιήθηκε μέχρι τον παροπλισμό του (1936). Το "ΑΘΗΝΑΙ" ήταν ένα από τα εμπορικά πλοία που είχαν επιταχθεί για την υποβοήθηση των παραπάνω πολεμικών πλοίων αμφίβιου πολέμου. X ρησιμοποιήθηκε επανειλημμένα κατά τη διάρκεια των Βαλκανικών πολέμων του 1912-13. Μετά τους πολέμους δόθηκε πίσω στους ιδιοκτήτες του και αργότερα βυθίστηκε κοντά στις ακτές της Αμερικής λόγω πυρκαγιάς.

ΤΟ οπλιταγωγό <ΑΘΗΝΑΙ>


¶λλα εμπορικά πλοία που επιτάχθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων ήταν τα "ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ", "ΜΥΚΑΛΗ", "ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ", "ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ" και ΈΣΠΕΡΙΑ" τα οποία μετασκευάσθηκαν, επανδρώθηκαν με πληρώματα και αξιωματικούς του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και απετέλεσαν τη μοίρα των εύδρομων εκτελώντας συγχρόνως και αποστολή οπλιταγωγών. Χαρακτηριστικές είναι οι εργασίες μετασκευής που εκτελέστηκαν σε αυτά προκειμένου να μετατραπούν σε "οπλιταγωγά" ή "μεταγωγικά" όπως τα αποκαλούσαν. Οι εν λόγω μετασκευές περιελάμβαναν: 
(1) Τοποθέτηση μπετόν στο πρυμναίο τμήμα για να γίνουν έμπρυμνα.
(2) Αφαίρεση ιστών και υπερκατασκευών για να ελαττωθούν τα περιττά βάρη.
(3) Διάνοιξη θυρίδων στις παρειές (μάσκες του πλοίου).
(4) Κατασκευή πλωτών διαδρόμων.
(5) Τοποθέτηση μεγαφώνων στα διαμερίσματα του πλοίου. 
Πηγή :http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/dad_istoriko.asp

Το οπλιταγωγό <ΜΥΚΑΛΗ>

..................................................  ..................................................  ....
Η πηγή της  φωτ/φίας του ατμομυοδρόμωνα <ΑΧΕΛΛΩΟΣ> 
http://ellas2.files.wordpress.com/20...achelloos2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ Νίκο θα προχωρήσω λίγο την ιστορία του Π.Ν.


Τοξοτη 

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες. Πολυ χρησιμες... Ηθελα να σε ερωτησω τα εξης:
1.  Μηπως γνωριζεις πιο απο τα διαφορα "εμπορικα" _Αθηναι_ ηταν αυτο; Ειναι αυτο που αναφερεται να εχει στειλει μηνυμα για τα παγοβουνα του βορειου Ατλαντικου στον _Τιτανικο;_
2.  Για το *Πηνειος* γραψαμε ο Αρης και εγω στο εξης 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71541
Κοιταξε επισης το http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...57&postcount=8
3.  Για την φωτογραφια του *Μυκαλη*, ο Αρης μας ειπε οτι ειναι λα0ος στην ιστοσελιδα του Ναυτικου. http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71464 Δεν ειναι το *Μυκαλη* αλλο το *Χιος*! http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=72570 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...75&postcount=2

*Μυκαλη
*Mykali2.jpg
4.  Το *Αρκαδια* ειναι του Πανταλεοντος http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68004
Arcadia.jpg
5.  Το *Μακεδονια* ειναι το γνωστο υπερωκεανειο που χασαμε το 1916.
6.  Για το *Εσπερια* προετοιμαζω ενα μικρο αρθρο.
19150820 Esperia.jpg
7.  Διερωτωμαι αν το _Ευρωτας_ ειναι το ακολουθο επιβατηγο
Eurotas.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τοξοτη 
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες. Πολυ χρησιμες... Ηθελα να σε ερωτησω τα εξης:
> 1. Μηπως γνωριζεις πιο απο τα διαφορα "εμπορικα" _Αθηναι_ ηταν αυτο; Ειναι αυτο που αναφερεται να εχει στειλει μηνυμα για τα παγοβουνα του βορειου Ατλαντικου στον _Τιτανικο;_
> ..................................................  ................................................
> ..................................................  ............................................
> ATTACH]52903[/ATTACH]


Nicholas
Βάσει των στοιχείων του Π.Ν .........(Το "ΑΘΗΝΑΙ" ήταν ένα από τα εμπορικά πλοία που είχαν επιταχθεί για την υποβοήθηση των παραπάνω πολεμικών πλοίων αμφίβιου πολέμου. Xρησιμοποιήθηκε επανειλημμένα κατά τη διάρκεια των Βαλκανικών πολέμων του 1912-13. Μετά τους πολέμους δόθηκε πίσω στους ιδιοκτήτες του και αργότερα βυθίστηκε κοντά στις ακτές της Αμερικής λόγω πυρκαγιάς.)
¶ρα δε μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο πλοίο που ειδοποίησε τον Τιτανικό μιας και η ημερομηνία βύθισης του ( 14.04.1912) περιλαμβάνεται στην περίοδο 1912-1913 που το εικονιζόμενο ΑΘΗΝΑΙ είχε επιταχθεί από το Π.Ν.
Πρέπει λοιπόν να είναι κάποιο άλλο Ελληνικό πλοίο με το ίδιο όνομα.

[

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τοξοτη 
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες. Πολυ χρησιμες... Ηθελα να σε ερωτησω τα εξης:
> 1.................................................  .......................
> 2. Για το *Πηνειος* γραψαμε ο Αρης και εγω στο εξης 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71541
> Κοιταξε επισης το http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...57&postcount=8
> Eurotas.jpg


..................................................  .............................................

Αν τα παρακάτω στοιχεία της Βικιπαίδεια και του Π.Ν. είναι σωστά τότε πρέπει να πρόκειται για διαφορετικά πλοία καθ' ότι διαφέρει και η ημερομηνία ναυπήγησης κατά 15 περίπου χρόνια αλλά και το ναυπηγείο:
Βικιπαίδεια
Ο Ατμομυοδρόμων *Πηνειός Ι*, τύπου _Αχελώος_ και εκτοπίσματος 400 τόνων ήταν ένα από τα λεγόμενα «_τέσσερα ποτάμια_» και αδελφό πλοίο με τα Αχελώος, Ευρώτας Ι και Αλφειός Ι, με τα οποία αποτέλεσαν την περίφημη Μοίρα των «_ποταμών_». Ναυπηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία ΅UK – DumbrartonΆ το 1884.
Συμμετείχε στους πολέμους 1897 και 1912-1913. Στις αρχές Μάιου του 1897 συνέλαβε μαζί με το τορπιλοβόλο ΅Νο 14Ά το επίτακτο ΅ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣΆ που μετέφερε στρατιώτες και πυρομαχικά. Θεωρήθηκε λεία πολέμου και κατασχέθηκε. Αργότερα δε εντάχθηκε στη δύναμη του Στόλου. Στη συνέχεια για πολλά χρόνια χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν εκπαιδευτικό των Αξιωματικών και των πληρωμάτων. Στην συνέχεια χρησιμοποίησε σαν εκπαιδευτικό των Αξιωματικών και των πληρωμάτων. Στην συνέχεια χρησιμοποιήθηκε από την Υπηρεσία Φάρων για τη συντήρηση του Φαρικού Δικτύου.
Το _Πηνειός Ι_ είχε μήκος 130 πόδια, πλάτος 25 και βύθισμα 13 πόδια και μέγιστη ταχύτητα 10 κόμβων.

Π.Ν.
........Τα πρώτα πλοία που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν από Ελληνικής πλευράς για Αποβατικές Επιχειρήσεις, όπως αναφέρεται στη νεώτερη Ιστορία της Ελλάδας ήταν τα "ΑΧΕΛΩΟΣ", "ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ", "ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ", *"ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ*"............αυτά ναυπηγήθηκαν στο *BLACKWALL* μεταξύ 1884 και 1885 και πήραν μέρος στους πολέμους της Κρήτης του 1897 και στους Βαλκανικούς του 1912-13. 
..................................................  ..........................
ELLINIS
Το καράβι αυτό είχε μακρά παρουσία στην ακτοπλοΐα μας. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1869 στα J & G Thomson του Govan για το G&J Burns ως RAVEN. 
Αγοράστηκε το 1884 από την Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα και μετονομάστηκε ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ. Θα αλλάξει χέρια αρκετές φορές και στη δεκαετία του 20 θα ονομαστεί ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ για την Ατμ. Μανταφούνη.
Πουλήθηκε για σκράπ το Νοέμβρη του 1933, έχοντας ταξιδέψει στις θάλασσες μας για 49 χρόνια! 

Αν λοιπόν τα παραπάνω στοιχεία είναι σωστά το μεν ένα ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ έχει ναυπηγηθεί μεταξύ 1884-1885 στα ναυπηγεία ΅UK – DumbrartonΆ
το δε άλλο το 1869 ως RAVEN. (πουλήθηκε το 1884) στα ναυπηγεία J & G Thomson του Govan για το G&J Burns

Σημείωση : Συμφωνα με την βικιπαίδια τα ΑΧΕΛΛΩΟΣ,ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ και ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ ναυπηγήθηκαν στα ναυπηγεία BLACKWALL ενώ το ΠΗΝΕΙΟΣ στα ναυπηγεία ΅UK – DumbrartonΆ (εκτός αν πρόκειται για τα ίδια ναυπηγεία)

----------


## sv1xv

> Αν τα παρακάτω στοιχεία της Βικιπαίδεια και του Π.Ν. είναι σωστά τότε πρέπει να πρόκειται για διαφορετικά πλοία


Όντως η πληροφορία στην Βικιπαίδεια είναι σωστή, επιβεβαιώνεται από το βιβλίο του Αντιναυάρχου Κ. Παιζη-Παραδέλλη, από όπου μάλλον έχει αντιγραφεί. Μάλιστα το βιβλίο έχει και φωτογραφία του πλοίου.

----------


## τοξοτης

Παράθεση:
Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *τοξότης*  
_Αγαπητέ Νίκο θα προχωρήσω λίγο την ιστορία του Π.Ν._

Τοξοτη 

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες. Πολυ χρησιμες... Ηθελα να σε ερωτησω τα εξης:
..................................................  ...............................................
Διερωτωμαι αν το _Ευρωτας_ ειναι το ακολουθο επιβατηγο


Παραθέτω την πιό κάτω φωτ/φία του ΕΥΡΩΤΑ απο τα αρχεία του Π.Ν. για σύγκριση




Καλύτερα φαίνεται στο συν/νο αρχείο όπου μπορεί να απεικονίζεται το ΑΧΕΛΛΩΟΣ αλλά σαν αδελφό πλοίο είναι ίδια

Τα πιό κάτω στοιχεία είναι από
http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=MP4

Ο Ατμομυοδρόμων ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ είχε τα παρακάτω Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά
*Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά*

*ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ* Μήκος 51.5μ. Πλάτος 7.6μ. Ύψος 4μ. Εκτόπισμα 420τον. Ταχύτης 10 κόμβοι 
*ΠΡΟΩΣΗ* Μηχανή δικύλινδρος 
*ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΧΗΣ* 2 πυροβόλα των 76 χιλ.Συμφωνα δε με το Π.Ν. ο ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ παρωπλίσθη το 1917.
Τώρα αν στη συνέχεια πουλήθηκε σε πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό δε το γνωρίζω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παράθεση:
> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *τοξότης*  
> _Αγαπητέ Νίκο θα προχωρήσω λίγο την ιστορία του Π.Ν._
> 
> Τοξοτη 
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες. Πολυ χρησιμες... Ηθελα να σε ερωτησω τα εξης:
> ..................................................  ...............................................
> Διερωτωμαι αν το _Ευρωτας_ ειναι το ακολουθο επιβατηγο
> ...


The two photographs have quite a few common points... _Ellinis_ might know.

The only passenger ship _Eurotas_ mentioned in Miramar is the following. Please note that A. Kapparis was a legitimate shiiping agent and then owner of passenger ships, but the period (1909-11) is too short

Best   N





> IDNo:     1078692     Year:     1879
> Name:     VASCO DA GAMA     Launch Date:     24.5.79
> Type:     Passenger ship     Date of completion:     
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     1538     Link:     1618
> DWT:         Yard No:     29
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     77.7     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     9.8     Builder:     Thompson, W.B.
> ...





> Name               Tons       Change      Main Owner
> VASCO DA GAMA     1538     1879        G.MacAndrew
> AUVERGNE         1538     1883         S.G.T.M.V.
> EUROTAS         1538     1909         A.A.Cappari
> INDIANA         1538     1911         G.Farkouh
> INDIEN         1538     1915         French Navy

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas
> Βάσει των στοιχείων του Π.Ν .........(Το "ΑΘΗΝΑΙ" ήταν ένα από τα εμπορικά πλοία που είχαν επιταχθεί για την υποβοήθηση των παραπάνω πολεμικών πλοίων αμφίβιου πολέμου. Xρησιμοποιήθηκε επανειλημμένα κατά τη διάρκεια των Βαλκανικών πολέμων του 1912-13. Μετά τους πολέμους δόθηκε πίσω στους ιδιοκτήτες του και αργότερα βυθίστηκε κοντά στις ακτές της Αμερικής λόγω πυρκαγιάς.)
> ¶ρα δε μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο πλοίο που ειδοποίησε τον Τιτανικό μιας και η ημερομηνία βύθισης του ( 14.04.1912) περιλαμβάνεται στην περίοδο 1912-1913 που το εικονιζόμενο ΑΘΗΝΑΙ είχε επιταχθεί από το Π.Ν.
> Πρέπει λοιπόν να είναι κάποιο άλλο Ελληνικό πλοίο με το ίδιο όνομα.
> 
> [


Toxotis

See here from http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/de...s/ShipsAA.html




> *ATHINAI 1908* 
>         This was a 6,742 gross ton ship, length 420ft x beam 52ft, two funnels,          two masts, twin screw and a speed of 14 knots. Built by Sir Raylton Dixon          & Co Ltd, Middlesborough (engines by North Eastern Marine Engineering          Co, Wallsend-on-Tyne), she was launched on 19th June 1908. She started          her maiden voyage for the Hellenic         Transatlantic Steam Nav.Co. on 13th          May 1909 when she left Piraeus for Kalamata, Patras and New York. In Nov.1912          she was taken up as a Greek military transport and on 23rd Jun.1913 resumed          Piraeus - New York sailings. She started her last sailing for these owners          on 25th Aug.1914 when she left Piraeus for Patras and New York and then          the company became bankrupt and the ship came under the ownership of the          National Greek Line. On 22nd Oct.1914 she sailed from Piraeus for Kalamata,          Patras and New York and continued this service until leaving New York          for Piraeus on 16th Sep.1915. On 19th Sep.1915 she was destroyed by fire          while in the mid-Atlantic. The passengers and crew were rescued by the          Anchor liner TUSCANIA.[North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.3,p.1386]



And yes, she was close to _Titanic_ and did send a message (that was ignored)  
http://www.titanicinquiry.org/ships/athinai.php




> *                                                                                    Athinai* 
> Hellenic Transatlantic Steam Navigation Company *Length:*          420 ft.                          *Breadth:*          52 ft.                          *Draft (or Depth):*           27.4 ft.                          *Tonnage:*          6,742 tons (gross), 4,377 (net)                          *Engines:*          Triple expansion, 6 cylinder (2) 22.5", (2) 37.0", (2) 61.0" x 42" stroke.                          *Speed:*          13.5 knots                          *Builder:*          Sir Raylton Dixon & Company, Ltd., Middlesboro (Yard No. 537)                          *Launched:*          June 19, 1908                          *Maiden Voyage:*          March 15, 1909                          *Disposition:*           September 19, 1915 - Burned in North Atlantic and abandoned.                          *Particulars:* *Port or Registry:* Piraeus.
> *Flag of Registry:* Greek
> *Funnel:* Yellow
> *Company flag:* Blue; large, yellow intertwined letters Y A E
> *Signal Letters:* H S D V
> *Wireless call letters (1912):* M T I
> 
> Steel hull; two funnels; two masts, electric light, wireless.
> ...

----------


## τοξοτης

Από τα στοιχεία που παραθέτεις αγαπητέ Nicholas οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι έκανα λάθος , επειδή δεν είχα ακριβής ημερομηνίες .(επίταξη 11/1912 έως 6/1913)
Απ' ότι φαίνεται λοιπόν πρέπει να είναι αυτό το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ που ειδοποίησε τον ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟ μιας και την περίοδο εκείνη πήγαινε και εκείνο Ν.Υόρκη.

----------


## τοξοτης

Σχετικά με το πλοίο ΜΥΚΑΛΗ απλά παραθέτω πιό κάτω δύο πιό διευκρινιστικές φωτ/φιες από τα αρχεία του Π.Ν. χωρίς να μπορώ να πώ αν όντως είναι οι σωστές
www.hellenicnavy.gr/dad_photos.asp

ΜΥΚΑΛΗ Ι




ΜΥΚΑΛΗ ΙΙ

----------


## Ellinis

> Διερωτωμαι αν το _Ευρωτας_ ειναι το ακολουθο επιβατηγο
> 
> Παραθέτω την πιό κάτω φωτ/φία του ΕΥΡΩΤΑ απο τα αρχεία του Π.Ν. για σύγκριση


Πρόκειται για διαφορετικά πλοία, το ένα ακτοπλοϊκό και το άλλο του Π.Ν.
Και άλλο το ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ που παραθέτει το miramar.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σχετικά με το πλοίο ΜΥΚΑΛΗ απλά παραθέτω πιό κάτω δύο πιό διευκρινιστικές φωτ/φιες από τα αρχεία του Π.Ν. χωρίς να μπορώ να πώ αν όντως είναι οι σωστές
> www.hellenicnavy.gr/dad_photos.asp
> 
> ΜΥΚΑΛΗ Ι


Δυστηχώς δεν είναι σωστό. Το εικονιζόμενο είναι το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ, επίτακτο και αυτό στους Βαλκανικούς. Του έχουμε και σχετικό θέμα στην ενότητα "προπολεμικά".

----------


## τοξοτης

Μιας και αναφερόμαστε σε <Ατμομυοδρόμονες> , σε <Οπλιταγωγά> , σε <Επίτακτα> κλπ κλπ δεν ξέρω αν το παρακάτω είναι ενδιαφέρον
*Τύποι πολεμικών πλοίων*

*Αεροναυαγοσωστικό* (Α/ΝΓ): Μικρό ταχύπλοο σκάφος αεροναυτικής συνεργασίας. Σήμερα ο τύπος αυτός έχει αντικατασταθεί από το μεγάλο αριθμό ταχυπλόων σκαφών του Λιμενικού Σώματος. 
*Ακταιωρός*: Μικρό περιπολικό σκάφος, άλλοτε ιστιοφόρο ή μηχανοκίνητο, σήμερα ταχύπλοο για περιπολία και φύλαξη ακτών και ανεφοδιασμού παράκτιων πυροβολείων. 
*Ακτοφυλακίδα*: Το ίδιο με Ακταιωρός. 
*Αντιτορπιλικό* (Α/Τ): Πολεμικό πλοίο που πήρε το όνομά του στις αρχές του 20ου http://www.livepedia.grαι. για την αντιμετώπιση των τορπιλοβόλων και τορπιλικών. 
*Αποβατικής υποστήριξης*: Σχετικά μικρό πολεμικό που υποστηρίζει τις αποβατικές δυνάμεις. 
*Αποβατικό*: Πλοίο διαφόρων μεγεθών μεταφοράς οπλιτών (Οπλιταγωγό), οχημάτων (Οχηματαγωγό), αρμάτων μάχης (Αρματαγωγό). 
*Αποβατικό εφόδου*: Μικρό σκάφος τύπου ΑΒΑΚ (αποβατική άκατος) που φέρουν τα Αρματαγωγά και τα Δεξαμενόπλοια Αποβατηγά. 
*Αρματαγωγό* (Α/Γ): Πολεμικό αποβατηγό αρμάτων με πλωριές ή και πρυμιές θύρες και καταπέλτη. 
*Ατμοβάρις*: Ατμοκίνητη κανονιοφόρος με πυροβολικό σχετικά βαρύ. 
*Ατμοδρόμων*: Πλοίο ξύλινο ή σιδερένιο με ιστιοφορία Δρόμωνα (Νάβα) με ατμομηχανή για βοηθητική πρόωση. 
*Ατμοημιολία*: Ημιολία με ατμομηχανή για βοηθητική πρόωση. 
*Ατμοκορβέττα*: Πολεμικό ιστιοφόρο με ατμομηχανή για βοηθητική πρόωση. 
*Ατμομυοδρόμων*: Πολεμικό πλοίο με ιστιοφορία μυοδρόμωνος και με ατμομηχανή για βοηθητική πρόωση. 
*Ατμόπλοιο*: Ατμοκίνητο βοηθητικό σκάφος. 
*Ατμοτελωνίς*: Ατμοκίνητο μικρό σκάφος τελωνείων και λιμεναρχείων το 1920 
*Ατμοφρεγάτα*: Τρικάταρτο πολεμικό με ιστιοφορία μεγάλου δρόμωνος και ατμομηχανή για βοηθητική πρόωση. 
*Βελλού*: Εξελιγμένη μορφή Μύστικου, ονομασία μάλλον τουρκική (=ευκίνητο). Χρησιμοποιήθηκε πριν το 1821 ως πειρατικό και στη συνέχεια για καταδίωξη της πειρατείας. Ο τύπος αυτός είχε μεγάλη ευστάθεια και αντοχές στις καταπονήσεις. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Βοηθητικό Βάσης* (ΒΒ)(ή Ναυστάθμου): Διάφοροι τύποι μεταφοράς προσωπικού. 
*Βομβάρδα* (ή Μπουμπάρδα): (εκ του ιταλικού Bombarda). Πλοίο μεγαλύτερο από καΐκι με δύο ιστους κατάρτια), ο δεύτερος μικρότερος με κλίση προς τη πρύμη, ενώ στη πλώρη έφερε πρόβολο (κν. μπαστούνι). Στο πλωριό ιστό έφερε τετράγωνα ιστία (πανιά), στο πρυμναίο τραπεζοειδή επίδρομο και στο πρόβολο 2,3 φλόκους (σφαιροειδή τριγωνικά πανιά). Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Βρατσέρα* (ή Μπρατσέρα): Εκ του ιταλικού Bracciera. Μικρό ιστιοφόρο με δύο ιστούς με δύο τριγωνικά ιστία και δύο φλόκους. 
*Βρίκιον* (ή Μπρίκιο): ίδιο με Πάρων. 
*Βρικογολέτο* (ή Γολετόβρικο ή Γολετόμπρικο): Πλοίο με μικρή χωρητικότητα 60-70 κόρους με δύο ιστούς που έφεραν τετράγωνα και τριγωνικά (στο πρυμναίο) ιστία. Τα μεγάλα πλοία της κατηγορίας αυτής ονομάζονταν "Μυοπάρωνες" ενώ τα μικρά "Μαρτήγοι". Σήμερα έχουν εκλείψει. 
*Γαβάρα* (ή Γαμπάρα): Εκ του ιταλικού Cabarra. Τρικάταρτο φορτηγό ιστιοφόρο. 
*Γαλλιότα* (ή Γαλιώτα): Εκ του ιταλικού Galeotta. Ελαφρύ και ταχύτατο, στην εποχή του, πολεμικό σκάφος, βασικά κωπήλατο χρησιμοποιούμενο από πειρατές και καταδρομείς. Είχε 16-32 κουπιά και δύο τριγωνικά ιστία. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε κυρίως από τους πειρατές της Μάνης και τους Αγαρηνούς (Αλγερινούς). 
*Γολέτα* (ή Γουλέτα ή Γουλέττα): ίδιο με Ημιολία 
*Γολετόβρικο* (ή Γολετόμπρικο): Βλ. Βρικογόλετο. 
*Δεξαμενόπλοιο Αποβατικό* (Δ/Ξ): Σύγχρονο πολεμικό πλοίο μεταφοράς αποβατικών σκαφών δυνάμενο να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως πλωτή δεξαμενή προς επισκευή ταχυπλόων σκαφών τορπιλακάτων (Τ/Α) ή και πυραυλακάτων (ΤΠΚ). 
*Δίκροτο*: Κν. "Ντεπόντες". Πλοίο μικρότερο από Τρίκροτο αλλά περισσότερο ευέλικτο. Έφερε τρεις ιστούς με τετράγωνα ιστία, είχε εκτόπισμα μέχρι 1500 τον. Έφερε 64 - 78 κανόνια (πυροβόλα) και πλήρωμα 600 - 700 άνδρες. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Δρόμων*: Ιστιοφόρο και κωπήλατο πολεμικό πλοίο του Βυζαντίου, με εμβολοφόρο πλώρη. 
*Εκπαιδευτικό*: 
*Επίτακτο*: Έτσι ονομάζεται κάθε πλοίο του Ναυτικού που εντάχθηκε μετά από επίταξη και μπορεί να είναι επιβατηγό, φορτηγό ή βοηθητικό. 
*Εύδρομον* (Ε/Δ): Πολεμικό πλοίο που συνδιάζει βαρύ πυροβολικό, μεγάλη ταχύτητα και ελαφριά θωράκιση. Στο Ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ο όρος χρησιμοποιήθηκε και για τα ταχέα εξοπλισμένα επίτακτα πλοία της περιόδου 1912 - 1913. 
*Ευκαιρία*: Δεν είναι τύπος, αλλά αυθαίρετη ονομασία βοηθητικού πλοίου για καθημερινή μεταφορά προσωπικού (ναυτών) από Πειραιά προς ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας και επιστροφή. Πρωτορίσθηκε από τον Βασιλέα Γεώργιο Α' περί το 1900. Υφίσταται και σήμερα. 
*Ημιολία* (ή Γολέτα ή Σκούνα): Είχε δύο ιστούς με τριγωνικά κύρια και βοηθητικά ιστία και φλόκους στο πρόβολο. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Θαλαμηγός* (Θ/Γ): Μικρό σκάφος μεταφοράς προσώπων άνευ οπλισμού. 
*Θωρακισμένο καταδρομικό* (Κ/Δ): Πολεμικό πλοίο ταχύτερο από το "Θωρηκτό" αλλά με ελαφρύτερο πυροβολικό και θωράκιση. 
*Θωρακοβάρις* (Θ/Β): Ατμοκίνητη κανονιοφόρος με θωράκιση στα πυροβολεία και στη γέφυρα. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Θωρακοδρόμων* (Θ/Δ): Ατμοδρόμων που είχε περισσότερο πυροβολικό και θωράκιση. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει 
*Θωρηκτό* (Θ/Κ): Πλοίο ισχυρής θωράκισης και πυροβολικού. Ταχύτητας 20 και αργότερα 30 κόμβων. Στον Α' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο αλλά και μέχρι το Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο απετέλεσε την υπεροχή ισχύος των Ναυτικών Δυνάμεων παγκοσμίως. Το εκτόπισμα αρχικά ήταν 5000 τον και έφθασε τους 50.000 τον. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Κανονιοφόρος* (Κ/Φ): Μικρό πλοίο, παλαιότερα ιστιοφόρο και σήμερα μηχανοκίνητο με πυροβόλα όπλα στην πλώρη και πρύμη. 
*Καταδιωκτικό*: Μικρό ταχύπλοο πολεμικό με ελαφρύ πυροβολικό. 
*Καταδρομικό* (Κ/Δ): Πλοίο διαφόρων μεγεθών, μεγάλης ταχύτητας και ελαφρύτερου πυροβολικού του Θωρηκτού το οποίο σιγά σιγά εκτόπισε. 
*Κέρκουρος*: Εκ του Cutter κν. κόττερο ή κότερο 
*Κορβέτα* (Κ/Β): Εκ του Corvette. Πλοίο με εκτόπισμα μέχρι 400 τον. Με επλήρη ιστιοφορία και οπλισμό 25 πυροβόλα επί του καταστρώματος. Από το Β' ΠΠ ο όρος αφορά πλοία με εκτόπισμα 800 - 1200 τον. κυρίως συνοδευτικά. 
*Κότερο* (ή Κόττερο): Μικρό ελεφρύ ιστιοφόρο με ένα συνήθως ιστό. Ακολούθησε την εξέλιξη των μηχανοκινήτων. Σε χρήση για μετακινήσεις Αρχηγών Ναυτικού κ.ά. προσώπων. 
*Λιβύρνις*: Εκ του ιταλ. Liburna. Ονομασία μικρού ταχύπλόου με ιστιοφορία Βελλούς ή Μύστικου. Κατά το 1821 χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως απόστολο πλοίο και για καταδίωξη πειρατείας. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Μεταγωγικό*: Πλοίο ειδικά μετασκευασμένο για ανάγκες μεταφοράς υλικών και στρατευμάτων. 
*Μύστικο*: (Mistico) Μικρό ιστιοφόρο με πρύμη στρογγυλή όπως τα μεγάλα ιστιοφόρα. Είχε τρεις ιστούς, με μεγάλα λατινοειδή ή τραπεζοειδή ιστία, από τα οποία το πλωριό και μεσαίο ιστία ήταν διπλάσια σε ύψος του πρυμνιού. Τα μύστικα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν το 1821 αποκλειστικά από τους Ψαριανούς. Λόγω της ταχύτητάς τους ήταν κατάλληλα για καταδρομές και πειρατείες. (Βλ. σχετ Το Ναυτικό του 21. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Μυοδρόμων*: Πολεμικό ευέλικτο τρικάταρτο πλοίο με ιστιοφορία Δρόμωνος. Στο πρυμναίο ιστό αντί για τετράγωνα ιστία έφερε επίδρομο. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Μυοπάρων*: Βλ. Γολετόβρικο, λέγεται και Σκούνα. Ευέλικτο ιστιοφόρο με δύο ιστούς. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Νάβα*: Μεγάλο εμπορικό ιστιοφόρο με 3-4 ιστούς όλοι με τετράγωνα ιστία (από κάτω προς τα επάνω: μάϊστρα, γάμπια, παπαφίγκο, κόντρα παπαφίγκο). Αρχικά τύπος μεγάλου πολεμικού μετά το 1821 χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως φορτηγό. Σήμερα ο τύπος αυτός διατηρείται στο εξωτερικό ως ιστιοφόρα κρουαζιερόπλοια. 
*Ναρκαλιευτικό* (Ν/Α): Πολεμικό πλοίο ναρκοπολέμου, αποκλειστικά για ναρκαλιεία. 
*Ναρκοθέτις* (Ν/Θ): Πολεμικό πλοίο ναρκοπολέμου, αποκλειστικά για ναρκοθέτηση 
*Ναυαρχίδα*: Πολεμικό πλοίο επιφανείας, στο οποίο επιβαίνει ο Ναύαρχος ή ο Διοικητής της Μοίρας. 
*Οπλιταγωγό*: Πλοίο μεταγωγικό οπλιτών, συνήθως μετασκευασμένο ή επίτακτο επιβατηγό. 
*Οχηματαγωγό* (Ο/Γ): Πολεμικό πλοίο μεταφοράς στρατ. οχημάτων. 
*Παράκτιο βοηθητικό*: Πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού. 
*Πάρων* (ή Βρίκιο - Μπρίκι): Μεγάλο δικάταρτο ιστιοφόρο με τετράγωνα ιστία και επί πλέον επίδρομο στο πρυμναίο. Ως πολεμικό του 1821 έφερε 12-18 πυροβόλα στο κατάστρωμα και πλήρωμα 100 άνδρες. 
*Πέραμα*: Κυκλαδίτικος τύπος πλοίου για μεταφορές επιβατών. Έφερε 2 ιστούς με τριγωνικά πανιά και 2 φλόκους. Σε άπνοια χρησιμοποιούσε κουπιά. Τα περάματα λεγόντουσαν και "κλεφτρίνες" επειδή χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και σαν πειρατικά. 
*Περιπολικό*: Μικρό πολεμικό σκάφος για επιτήρηση, περιπολία ακτών. 
*Περιπολικό ανθυποβρυχιακό* (Π/Α): Περιπολικό ανθυποβρυχιακού πολέμου. 
*Πετρελαιοφόρο* (Π/Φ): Βοηθητικό πολεμικό πλοίο εφοδιασμού πλοίων στόλου. 
*Πολάκα* (ή Πολάκκα): (Ιταλ. Polacca, Γαλλ. Polacre) Τύπος εμπορικού πλοίου στο τέλος του 18ου αι. με αβακωτή πρύμη και υπόλοιπο σκάφος τύπου Γαβάρας. Έφερε τρεις ιστούς με ιστία γάμπιες, ενώ στο τρίτο (κοντύτερο) έφερε μία ράντα. Τέτοια πλοία είχαν οι Υδραίοι που τα έθεσαν στον Αγώνα της Ανεξαρτησίας (Βλ. σχετ. Το Ναυτικό του 21) 
*Πλωτό Νοσοκομείο* (Π/Ν): Συνήθως είναι επίτακτο επιβατηγό πλοίο για τις ανάγκες Υγειονομικού σε εμπόλεμη περίοδο ή σε ειδικές έκτακτες καταστάσεις. Σε καιρό ειρήνης δεν υφίσταται. 
*Πλωτό Συνεργείο* (Π/Σ): Πολεμικό πλοίο τύπου φορτηγού με διασκευασμένα κύτη σε πλείστα συνεργεία επισκευών και αποθήκες ανταλλακτικών. 
*Πυραυλάκατος* (ΤΠΚ): Σύγχρονο μικρό και ευέλικτο πολεμικό πλοίο με κύριο οπλισμό πυραύλους που φέρει στο κατάστρωμα. Μέγ. ταχ. 70 κόμβοι. 
*Πυρπολικό*: Ιστιοφόρο δικάταρτο Βλ. σχετ Το Ναυτικό του 21. 
*Ρυμουλκό* (Ρ/Κ): Μικρό μηχανοκίνητο πλοίο με ισχυρές μηχανές για ρυμουλκήσεις και προώσεις διακρινόμενο σε "μικρό" λιμένος και "μεγάλο" ανοικτής θάλασσας 
*Συνοδό Υποβρυχίων* (Σ/Υ): Πλοίο διασκευασμένο για τη παροχή υποστήριξης σε ομάδα Υ/Β όπως επισκευές, πυρομαχικά, ενδιαιτήσεις κλπ. Δεν υπάρχει σήμερα. 
*Συνοδό στόλου*: Πλοίο κατάλληλα διασκευασμένο για παροχή γενικής ή συγκεκριμένης υποστήριξης στα πλοία του στόλου πχ μεταφοράς πυρομαχικών, πετρελαιοφόρο, υδροφόρο, πλωτό συνεργείο, νοσοκομείο κλπ. 
*Συντήρησης ανεφοδιασμού Φάρων* (ή Φαρικό) (Φ/Π): Πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού, επίβλεψης Φάρων, και "εν πολέμω" ως Φαρόπλοιο μετά τη "σβέση" των Φάρων. 
*Τορπιλάκατος* (Τ/Α): Μικρό και ευέλικτο πολεμικό πλοίο με κύριο οπλισμό τορπίλες που φέρει στο κατάστρωμα. Μέγ. ταχ. 50 κόμβοι. 
*Τορπιλοβόλο* (Τ/Β): Σκάφος μεγαλύτερο της Τορπιλακάτου με κύριο οπλισμό τορπίλες. Ο τύπος αυτός δημιουργήθηκε στο τελευταίο τέταρτο του 19ου αι. και χρησιμοποιήθηκε στις πρώτες δεκαετίες του 20ου αι. με εκτόπισμα 150-300 τον. Στην αρχή ήταν μικρότερο. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Τορπιλοφόρο* (Τ/Φ): Ονομασία που δόθηκε στο πλοίο συνοδείας και υποστήριξης τορπιλικών σκαφών. 
*Τράτα*: Μεγάλη κωπήλατη ιστιοφόρος ή μηχανοκίνητη λέμβος αλιείας που όμως έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ως πολεμικό σκάφος σε ανάγκες στόλου. 
*Τρεχαντήρι*: Μικρό ιστιοφόρο. 
*Τροχήλατο*: (Paddle wheel steamer). Ατμόπλοιο που κινείται με ένα πρυμναίο ή δύο πλευρικούς συνήθως τροχούς πριν της εφαρμοφής της έλικας. Σήμερα έχει εκλείψει. 
*Υδρογραφικό* (Υ/Γ): Πλοίο που ανήκει στην Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία. 
*Υδροπτέρυγο* (Υ/Π): Ταχύπλοο με μόνιμα πτερύγια υπό τα ύφαλα. 
*Υδροφόρο* (Υ/Φ): Βοηθητικό πολεμικό πλοίο εφοδιασμού πλοίων στόλου με πόσιμο νερό. 
*Υποβρύχιο* (Υ/Β): Πολεμικό πλοίο που κινείται υπό και επί την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας με κύριο οπλισμό τορπίλες. Με τη ραγδαία εξέλιξή του σήμερα κατασκευάζονται πολύ μεγάλα, με εξοπλισμό και βαλλιστικούς διηπειρωτικούς πυραύλους, με πυρηνοκίνηση. 
*Φραγματοθέτις* (Φ/Θ): Πλοίο με εξοπλισμό πόντισης και ανέλκυσης φραγμάτων, παράκτιων εμποδίων, συντήρηση πλωτών ναύδετων και μεγάλων σημαντήρων. 
*Φρεγάτα* (ή Φρεγάδα ή Φεργάδα): (Γαλλ. Fregate, Αγγλ. Frigate). Παλαιότερα ήταν κάποιο μικρό ταχυκίνητο ιστιοφόρο που χρησιμοποιούταν κυρίως για περιπολίες. Εκτόπισμα 800-1000 τον. και οπλισμό 38 - 64 πυροβόλα (κανόνια) στο υπόστρωμα. Υπήρχαν βέβαια και μικρότερα με 30 πυροβόλα και πλήρωμα 300 άνδρες. Στο σύγχρονο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ο όρος αυτός χαρακτηρίζει πολεμικό πλοίο μικρότερο του Αντιτορπιλικού με σχεδόν ίδιες ή και περισσότερες δυνατότητες εξοπλισμού. 
*Χόβερκραφτ* (ή Αερόστρωμνο): Ταχύπλοο που υποστηρίζεται πάνω σε στρώμα αέρα που εκτοξεύεται προς τα κάτω με τουρμπίνες. Χρησιμοποιείται ως πλοίο ταχείας μεταφοράς χερσαίων ομάδων κρούσης. 
*Ωκεανογραφικό* (Ω/Γ): Πλοίο με κυρίως επιστημονικό εξοπλισμό για τις ερευνητικές ανάγκες της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας, ΥΥ ή και άλλων Υπηρεσιών που φέρει βαθυσκάφος και ενίοτε θαλάμους αποπίεσης

Πηγή :http://www.livepedia.gr

----------


## τοξοτης

Από το 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...eneios-01.html

Achelaos,Alphios,Eurotas,Peneios



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...helaos-01.html

Achelaos

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αντωνη

Σε ευχαριστουμε για ολα αυτα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .....................................
> 
> 
> Παραθέτω την πιό κάτω φωτ/φία του ΕΥΡΩΤΑ απο τα αρχεία του Π.Ν. για σύγκριση
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ο ατμομυοδρομων *Ευρωτας* το 1900. Για τον φιλο τοξοτη.

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Eurwtas 1900.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα μια άγνωστη για μένα ιστορία που αν είναι αληθινή (και γιατί να μην είναι) έχει αρκετά μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.

http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2012/10/1903_15.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1864 στα ναυπηγεία "Jones Quiggin" του Λίβερπουλ. Πρώην πλοίο διάσπασης αποκλεισμού "Colonel Lamb"[1]. Το 1867 αγοράστηκε από τους Άγγλους αντί του ποσού των 11.000 λιρών μαζί με το ‘Αμφιτρίτη ΙΙΙ’.
Στην Ελλάδα δεν κατέπλευσε ποτέ διότι στις 17 Νοεμβρίου 1867 ευρισκόμενο στο Λίβερπουλ με Κυβερνήτη τον Πλωτάρχη Σταμάτη Σαχτούρη ανατινάχθηκε από έκρηξη λέβητα, κόπηκε στα δύο και βυθίστηκε. Σκοτώθηκαν 21 άνδρες. Ο Κυβερνήτης παραπέμφθηκε στις 16 Ιανουαρίου 1868 στο Ναυτοδικείο όπου και αθωώθηκε με ομόφωνη απόφαση.

Μπουμπουλίνα Ι (ατμοβάρις)
Πληροφορίες
Ναυπηγείο         Jones Quiggin (Linerpool)
Καθέλκυση         1864
Ένταξη σε υπηρεσία       1867
Δίδυμα σκάφη  Αμφιτρίτη ΙΙΙ
Κατάληξη            Καταστροφή λόγω ατυχήματος
Γενικά χαρακτηριστικά
Εκτόπισμα          1.132 τ.
Μήκος  85,3 μέτρα
Πλάτος 10 μέτρα
Βύθισμα              4 μέτρα
Πρόωση               Ατμομηχανή 350 ίππων
Ταχύτητα            16 κόμβων

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C...1%CE%B9%CF%82)

Steamship Colonel Lamb (Blockade Runner, 1864)

Colonel Lamb, a 1788-ton side-wheel steamer, was built at Liverpool, England, in 1864 for employment running the Federal blockade of the Confederate coast. She successfully ran into the port of Wilmington, North Carolina, in late November 1864 and escaped back to sea the next month. In January 1865, with east coast blockade running at an end, she went to the Gulf of Mexico but was found unsuitable for operation into Galveston, Texas, and returned to England a few months later. Reportedly sold to Greek interests and renamed Bouboulina, she was destroyed in an explosion while loading munitions at Liverpool in 1866 or 1867.

Colonel Lamb_1.jpg
https://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/Onl...c/col-lamb.htm

----------


## Ellinis

> Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1864 στα ναυπηγεία "Jones Quiggin" του Λίβερπουλ. Πρώην πλοίο διάσπασης αποκλεισμού "Colonel Lamb"[1]. Το 1867 αγοράστηκε από τους Άγγλους αντί του ποσού των 11.000 λιρών μαζί με το ‘Αμφιτρίτη ΙΙΙ’.
> Στην Ελλάδα δεν κατέπλευσε ποτέ διότι στις 17 Νοεμβρίου 1867 ευρισκόμενο στο Λίβερπουλ με Κυβερνήτη τον Πλωτάρχη Σταμάτη Σαχτούρη ανατινάχθηκε από έκρηξη λέβητα, κόπηκε στα δύο και βυθίστηκε. Σκοτώθηκαν 21 άνδρες. Ο Κυβερνήτης παραπέμφθηκε στις 16 Ιανουαρίου 1868 στο Ναυτοδικείο όπου και αθωώθηκε με ομόφωνη απόφαση.


Mια γκραβούρα που απεικονίζει τη βύθιση του ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΛΙΝΑ. Σύμφωνα με τα όσα αναφέρει η λεζάντα το πλοίο κυβερνούσε ο Γ.Βώκος και έχασαν τη ζωή τους περί τους 12 ανθρώπους. Ενδιαφέρον είναι οτι επέβαινε και ο εφοπλιστής-μεσίτης Αρ.Γιαλούσης που τον έχουμε συναντήσει ως ιδιοκτήτη των ακτοπλοϊκών ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ και ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ.

bouboulina 1867.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Παρακάτω ένα μοντέλο του COLONEL LAMB

colonel Lamb_2.jpg

http://www.modelships.de/Museums_and.../gIMG_0488.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Colonel=Συνταγματάρχης...

----------

